# Snow Genetics (leos)



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

What would Mack Snow Tremper Albino x Super Snow het Tremper Albino make?


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

babygyalsw2 said:


> What would Mack Snow Tremper Albino x Super Snow het Tremper Albino make?


25% Super snow Trempers
25% Super snow het. Trempers
25% Mack Trempers
25% Mack het. Trempers


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*Cool!!*

Wow!! Investment!:smile:


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*how do you...............*

How do you get a mack snow tremper albino then??


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

Buy it off babygyalsw2 !!!

:lol2:


----------



## gizmogecko (Jun 3, 2007)

*ha!*

Oh very good!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Okay - genetically how do you 'make'/produce a mack snow tremper albino??


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

gizmogecko said:


> Oh very good!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> Okay - genetically how do you 'make'/produce a mack snow tremper albino??


Mack x albino = *50% Mack het. albino*, 50% normal het albino
Mack het. albino x albino = *25% Mack albino*, 25% Mack het. albino, 25% albino, 25% normal het. albino (of course, you could use a het. albino rather than an albino, or a Mack het. albino, and you would get different proportions - if you use two Mack het. albinos, you also have a chance of producing super snows and super snow albinos).


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

my female mack is het albino but my super snow male isnt. Could there still be a small chance of albino snows even though only one of the parents are hets??


----------



## cjreptiles (Nov 13, 2006)

Herpinfested said:


> my female mack is het albino but my super snow male isnt. Could there still be a small chance of albino snows even though only one of the parents are hets??


You have more chance of winning the lottery.


----------



## purejurrasic (Mar 18, 2006)

lol, your too polite !


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Herpinfested said:


> my female mack is het albino but my super snow male isnt. Could there still be a small chance of albino snows even though only one of the parents are hets??


Yes, if you breed a visual albino to your female mack.

There's a small chance your super snow MIGHT be carrying the albino gene - but it's not worth banking on albino babies.

You'd do better, if you want to produce albino super snows, to breed an albino male to your mack female, incubate for male, then keep an albino mack male to breed to his mum.


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you Ssthisto for the POLITE reply


----------

